# whats plants do good with piranhas



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

what plant out there do good with powerheads and with piranhas. i am planning on doing a cariba tank and i want it to be planted i also wanna use my powerhead but i was just wondering the best way i can do it if i can. should i get plant wieghts,certain plants, bigplants,ground plants what are some suggestions
the powerhead has strong current so i need to see what i can do
matt


----------



## kozmo (Sep 4, 2003)

Light is the key my friend. How many watts per gallon ya got? Your powerhead won’t effect your plant selection unless you have some wierd setup. There is more to keeping plants than just sticking them in your “rocks” though. I would do some reading first.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i know there is more to it lol. i was jsut wondering if powerheads bother a planted tanks. i am getting flourish substant and soe chemicals for the plants. i just wasnt sure if when i had my powerhead on if it would like start to rip the plants out of the ground. i ahve a 75gallon tank with a 400gph powerhead and 2 emp 400s i just dont want to have to redecorate all the time so thats why i was wondering if those weights work good or anyhting else


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i have an idea and i ahve been doing searches on planted tanks. but i know P's love powerheads so i wanna make sure the powerhead wont affect my plants thats all


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

amazon swords are probably your best bet. keep the power head elevated above the plant line, and they'll be fine. i havent tried alot of live plants, but the ones that dont last long in my 75 pygo tank have been tall grass plants, stalky "fern-like" plants, and free'floating plants.

~Will.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Java ferns are gd and amazon swords!! just go with ferns attached to wood!!


----------



## kozmo (Sep 4, 2003)

I use a powerhead with a sponge filter on my 100 gallon planted tank and all is fine. You can choose any plant you want.


----------

